# Were is the best place to get a good sat nav for home and eorope please



## Shonajeff15 (Jan 4, 2020)

*hi wee are looking to get a good sat nav for home and abroad  please *


----------



## Makzine (Jan 4, 2020)

We use XGoody off ebay around £40


----------



## landoboguy (Jan 4, 2020)

There are many tom tom etc out there, but if you have an android phone or modern iphone, you can use google maps for a sat nav.
When in europe you can avoid roaming charges if you choose the country/area map you are in and download the map to your phone before you go and it works the same, but without  extra charges.






						Download areas & navigate offline - Android - Google Maps Help
					

You can save an area from Google Maps to your phone or tablet and use it when you're offline. Tip: You’re unable to download offline maps in some countries or reg



					support.google.com
				








						Download areas & navigate offline - iPhone & iPad - Google Maps Help
					

You can save an area from Google Maps to your phone or tablet and use it when you're offline. Tip: You’re unable to download offline maps in some countries or reg



					support.google.com


----------



## colinm (Jan 4, 2020)

Note that offline use of Google maps is limited in area and time, so isn't suitable for a long trip around more than one country.


----------



## landoboguy (Jan 4, 2020)

do you have the area and time limits, mine worked all over USA over a 4 week period.
I downloaded a good few gigs worth. They did  expire after about 3 weeks if not used or updated,(over wifi obvs) but now it lasts a year  I think but as long as you update them before that they continue on a rolling 365  days basis.

EDIT: just checked my offline maps I downloaded 7th November 2019, says expires 10th december 2020


----------



## colinm (Jan 4, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> do you have the area and time limits, mine worked all over USA over a 4 week period.
> I downloaded a good few gigs worth. They did  expire after about 3 weeks if not used or updated,(over wifi obvs) but now it lasts a year  I think but as long as you update them before that they continue on a rolling 365  days basis.
> 
> EDIT: just checked my offline maps I downloaded 7th November 2019, says expires 10th december 2020



They must have updated terms lately, as last year size limit was about size of UK and only lasted a month.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ve tried all the iPhone apps; Maps.me, google maps, CoPilot and others whose names escape me now and I reckon if you want a good navigation system then you can’t beat a dedicated navigation system. A phone is too small to see on your dashboard and doesn’t give enough info. A tablet is difficult to locate without obstructing your windscreen view. Tom Tom or Garmin is the way to go I reckon. Tried and used both for years, sometimes side by side and I prefer Garmin. Others will differ. Folk on here will rave about Chinese Sat Navs which are cheap as chips but I didn’t get on with them mainly because it’s not simple or easy to load up 3rd party POIs. Maybe things have improved and no doubt you’ll get some good advice with your enquiry. 
Happy Travels,

Pat


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2020)

Plenty off apps available for phones and tablets. Some free, some have an annual fee. Read the reviews and choose a few, see which you like. Can't remember how many I've got on my tablet, some were used once, others have become favs. Trouble is, my phone screen is a bit small for sat nav (old phone and I ain't getting a new one while it works) and tablet is a bit to big to mount on dashboard, or I don't want it there at least.


----------



## barryd (Jan 4, 2020)

iampatman said:


> I’ve tried all the iPhone apps; Maps.me, google maps, CoPilot and others whose names escape me now and I reckon if you want a good navigation system then you can’t beat a dedicated navigation system. A phone is too small to see on your dashboard and doesn’t give enough info. A tablet is difficult to locate without obstructing your windscreen view. Tom Tom or Garmin is the way to go I reckon. Tried and used both for years, sometimes side by side and I prefer Garmin. Others will differ. Folk on here will rave about Chinese Sat Navs which are cheap as chips but I didn’t get on with them mainly because it’s not simple or easy to load up 3rd party POIs. Maybe things have improved and no doubt you’ll get some good advice with your enquiry.
> Happy Travels,
> 
> Pat



I agree.  I just use a TomTom start with full Europe mapping. Does the job and the best thing about it is the massive amount of motorhome related POI from wild spots to Aires.  I think mine cost less than £100 brand new online.  Just shop around for one of them at the best price, just remember when looking that you get either a Western Europe or full Europe model and not just the UK.


----------



## landoboguy (Jan 4, 2020)

barryd said:


> I agree.  I just use a TomTom start with full Europe mapping. Does the job and the best thing about it is the massive amount of motorhome related POI from wild spots to Aires.  I think mine cost less than £100 brand new online.  Just shop around for one of them at the best price, just remember when looking that you get either a Western Europe or full Europe model and not just the UK.


Yeah a good dedicated does have more positives than google maps, but for a cheap/budget conscious integrated solution, look no further.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 4, 2020)

We bought a second hand (refurbished good as new) Samsung Galaxy Tab A and loaded CoPilot for caravans on it.  Stuck a 1T memory card in. 
Strap it to the pop up thingy in the dash board. Plenty big enough to see the screen. 
Can also use it as a tablet ... bonus!


----------



## QFour (Jan 4, 2020)

A lot of manufacturers use IGO Nextgen software for their vehicle SatNavs. It is available online or you can hunt around for a free copy. It runs very well on android device. I have a 8” Huawei Tablet that works very well. I have it plumbed into the 12v electrics and it stays charged even on long trips. As above also useful as a tablet.

Gpspower.net is the place to look for software and updates for maps.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 4, 2020)

I use an aguri camper  with built in dash  camera  free updates map and speed .it is a 7 inch  android tablet .lots of camping useful  poi  , or you could buy 5 xgoody


----------



## Sharpie (Jan 4, 2020)

The HERE WeGo app for Android is pretty good.

They supply the mapping for many major European vehicle manufacturers, that's their business, you get that for free with the app, and can download the whole lot for offline use, prior to a trip.

I prefer it to the Google solution.

I also use Maps.Me, it has a different application but between the two I am pretty much covered. An old 7" tablet is dedicated to navigation use, with of course the WildCamping database also installed, as well as various Aires information apps.

Also can record track logs with other apps to geotag my 'photos later, and review my journeys using not just GPS but also the Chinese, Russian and European systems.

I don't see myself buying another dedicated navigation device once my ancient (but kept up to date by dubious methods) TomTom One dies. Still I have a spare.


----------



## colinm (Jan 4, 2020)

I use a TT5100 as standalone, and  a MS branded version of Here Maps on a Windows phone.
The TT is a bit slow to fire up, I believe the newer versions have faster processors, also added POI's don't have their own icon, but some generic one, aside from that is very good, with lifetime world maps, traffic, and speed cameras, the traffic updates with it's own sim.
The phone with MS Here maps is fairly good, can download worldwide maps, but offline some post codes are missing, this means it doesn't recognise my home post code, also to get POI's I need to use 'POI Viewer' a separately downloaded app, but this might just be a MS problem.


----------



## witzend (Jan 4, 2020)

Dedicated sat nav for me stuck with  3 Garmins since 2004 as got use to setting them Tom Tom seem ok but other systems seem a bit Micky Mouse to me


----------



## V1nny (Jan 4, 2020)

I have used an app on my phone for years, mostly in UK and Europe but also brief periods in USA. It is called Navmii and I find it very easy to use and very reliable. It is free to download, you can use it offline and you can also add your own locations to save as favourites.


----------



## oppy (Jan 4, 2020)

Another vote for Garmin camper (I've got 3, 1 each for the van, car & bike)


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2020)

Tablet/phone or this .


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 4, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> The HERE WeGo app for Android is pretty good.
> 
> They supply the mapping for many major European vehicle manufacturers



 Garmin also use Here maps.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Herman (Jan 4, 2020)

Makzine said:


> We use XGoody off ebay around £40


I use Xgoody, cheap Chinese as i call them, they are cheap and you can replace them 4 times and still not pay as much as a branded name, I buy with the intention of renewing every 2 years, but I been using last one for over 5 years with out a problem except it needs updating as say's i'm in fields on new roads, I might buy a new one for summer.


----------



## oppy (Jan 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Tablet/phone or this .View attachment 75493


Do you mean this Trev ?








						7" Truck Car GPS Navigation 8GB Navigator SAT NAV Free UK EU Map Touch Screen FM  | eBay
					

<li> Features:</li> <li>1. Pre-installed the latest 2019 map, capacitive screen, and touch more smoothly;</li> <li>2. Good materials and workmanship, accurate maps, faster GPS signal information;</li> <li>3. 7-inch capacitive screen, built-in DDR256M / 800MHz / 8GB, twice the speed of the...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Sharpie (Jan 4, 2020)

Google is pretty invasive, all the time you use it  it also reports back to the Googleplex where you have been, what WiFi networks are around. It even detected when I re-located mine from one place in my property to another.

It used to be that you could turn these things on and off, but with the newer Android versions you can't. Either enable Google location services for "a better user experience" or do without.

As do their "street view" cars.

Even working off-line or in aeroplane mode, it stores this stuff, next time you connect it feeds it back.

That may be very convenient, it will also locate you're lost or stolen 'phone or tablet, tell you where it was last turned on, where it is, let you wipe it remotely, but I'm instictively not so happy with all that.

However this seems to be the world that we now live in, constant surveillance. Not that I have anything to hide.

A standalone solution suits me better so I choose to use  other things that AFAIK don't do these things. My navigation tablet is set up as far as I can tell to eliminate the Google spying and runs in "aeroplane mode" which does not turn off the GPS and makes the battery last much longer..

My ancient TomTom has no mechanism to do such things.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2020)

Maps me for phone


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2020)

oppy said:


> Do you mean this Trev ?
> prefair the one i showed.


----------



## bigbarry (Jan 5, 2020)

A few years back I bit the bullet a bought a 'Snooper' 7" it allows you to detail the type and size of your rig, has several campsite databases and picks up Radio/TV signals.  Updates are easy.  It covers all my needs


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2020)

Shonajeff15 said:


> *hi wee are looking to get a good sat nav for home and abroad  please *


https://www.argos.co.uk/browse/technology/sat-navs-and-accessories/sat-nav/c:29973/  some good ones here


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2020)

Some are widows based others will work on other formats,your pick,but at 25/27 bucks there good value.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2020)

witzend said:


> https://www.argos.co.uk/browse/technology/sat-navs-and-accessories/sat-nav/c:29973/  some good ones here


Could buy 4 for that price,just paying for a name,there all made in china.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 5, 2020)

I use an Aguri 720 and very pleased with it. Takes dimension and weight of van and does everything I want. Much prefer it to the in built system in the car or my old TomTom units now I amused to it


----------



## oppy (Jan 5, 2020)

Ah, you mean this one (and there's still only 6 left)








						7 inch 8GB Touch Truck In Car GPS Navigation SAT NAV Navigator Free EU UK Maps  | eBay
					

Speed and red light warning.Speed detection & alert when exceeding speed limit. (SD card not include).  Custom quick search,it is easy to use. 1  USB Cable. Communication is important. (except for weekend).



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




ps, mine is a pound cheaper, so ner !!!


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

Only a few expensive satnav apps will calculate routes that take vehicle size and weight into account. And few of them work well. Most of the ones recommended in this thread are only suitable for small campervans.
Similarly, few dedicated devices allow for size and weight. And those cost far more.
The exception is iGo, which is the best software by far. Easy to add POIs, easy to use, and really good.
It is available as an app or preinstalled on a range of hardware from really cheap Nozatec/Xgody units (about £40) to high end Blauplunkt head units (over £1000).
The best software, though not the most intuitive or the cutest.


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

Herman said:


> I use Xgoody, cheap Chinese as i call them, they are cheap and you can replace them 4 times and still not pay as much as a branded name, I buy with the intention of renewing every 2 years, but I been using last one for over 5 years with out a problem except it needs updating as say's i'm in fields on new roads, I might buy a new one for summer.


Why not just update the maps? You can get the latest from the Facebook group


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

V1nny said:


> I have used an app on my phone for years, mostly in UK and Europe but also brief periods in USA. It is called Navmii and I find it very easy to use and very reliable. It is free to download, you can use it offline and you can also add your own locations to save as favourites.


No good for a big motorhome.


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

oppy said:


> Another vote for Garmin camper (I've got 3, 1 each for the van, car & bike)


Why use a Garmin camper for a bike?


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Could buy 4 for that price,just paying for a name,there all made in china.


You only get what you pay for even from China


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 5, 2020)

in h said:


> Only a few expensive satnav apps will calculate routes that take vehicle size and weight into account. And few of them work well. Most of the ones recommended in this thread are only suitable for small campervans.
> Similarly, few dedicated devices allow for size and weight. And those cost far more.
> The exception is iGo, which is the best software by far. Easy to add POIs, easy to use, and really good.
> It is available as an app or preinstalled on a range of hardware from really cheap Nozatec/Xgody units (about £40) to high end Blauplunkt head units (over £1000).
> The best software, though not the most intuitive or the cutest.


My van is a 7.8mtr coachbuilt weighing in at 4tonnes and the Aguri works well for that


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> My van is a 7.8mtr coachbuilt weighing in at 4tonnes and the Aguri works well for that


For low values of "well"


----------



## oppy (Jan 5, 2020)

in h said:


> Why use a Garmin camper for a bike?


Don't be silly A camper for the van, a drive for the car and a zumo for the motorcycle------geddit?


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

oppy said:


> Don't be silly A camper for the van, a drive for the car and a zumo for the motorcycle------geddit?


Sorry, I read what you wrote, not what you meant to write.


----------



## COCKY (Jan 5, 2020)

Herman said:


> I use Xgoody, cheap Chinese as i call them, they are cheap and you can replace them 4 times and still not pay as much as a branded name, I buy with the intention of renewing every 2 years, but I been using last one for over 5 years with out a problem except it needs updating as say's i'm in fields on new roads, I might buy a new one for summer.


good info here mine is a nozatec  just updated today 





with a good face book group for problems and updates 








						Nozatec Truck Sat Nav Users UK | Facebook
					

You need to agree to look at the documents in the files area before joining this group, so DO read them before asking for information that is in the User Guide or the Map Update instructions....




					www.facebook.com


----------



## in h (Jan 5, 2020)

COCKY said:


> good info here mine is a nozatec  just updated today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video is very misleading. Since 2017 the maps have been arranged differently, and the best method of installing them has changed as a result. 
Follow the map update instructions in the Facebook group's files area. Don't do it the way it is done in the video.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2020)

witzend said:


> You only get what you pay for even from China


Not always.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2020)

COCKY said:


> good info here mine is a nozatec  just updated today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea as expected running spy infested windows. Is no one doing a open source update or unit which can run on linux or pure android etc.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 6, 2020)

iampatman said:


> I’ve tried all the iPhone apps; Maps.me, google maps, CoPilot and others whose names escape me now and I reckon if you want a good navigation system then you can’t beat a dedicated navigation system. A phone is too small to see on your dashboard and doesn’t give enough info. A tablet is difficult to locate without obstructing your windscreen view. Tom Tom or Garmin is the way to go I reckon. Tried and used both for years, sometimes side by side and I prefer Garmin. Others will differ. Folk on here will rave about Chinese Sat Navs which are cheap as chips but I didn’t get on with them mainly because it’s not simple or easy to load up 3rd party POIs. Maybe things have improved and no doubt you’ll get some good advice with your enquiry.
> Happy Travels,
> 
> Pat


In partial almost total  agreement

Phone too small but
 I have a 6 in Tablet which is Good 
10 in Tablet yes too too big
But a sensible sized proper satnav is my preferred option for UK/Europe.
Provided you can import POIs

I also (as others) use maps.me and download the maps before setting off No internet needed whilt travelling
It does also work as a satnav and I plan to use it on my 6 in Tablet in USA and Canada


----------



## colinm (Jan 6, 2020)

A small point, my sat nav is 5", my present phone is 5.7", the previous one (which I've still got) is 6".


----------



## spigot (Jan 6, 2020)

Another vote for Garmin (I think).
Mine dates form 2004 when they had a tiny screen & cost 300 quid.
Apart from directing me down farm tracks & across fields it is working perfectly.
Oh!, I almost forgot, it once tried to take me over a cliff in Morocco & in spite of updating, it still thinks there’s 50mph roadworks on the M25.


----------



## Herman (Jan 6, 2020)

in h said:


> Why not just update the maps? You can get the latest from the Facebook group


I don't update because i'm not a whiz kid, it's easier (for me) to buy a new one every couple of year


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2020)

Herman said:


> I don't update because i'm not a whiz kid, it's easier (for me) to buy a new one every couple of year


I can releave you of all your old ones.


----------



## Herman (Jan 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I can releave you of all your old ones.


I tend to keep my old ones as a back up, but your welcome to my old old ones.


----------



## tony (Jan 8, 2020)

i got a " navpal " with igo maps 2 year ago. it was advertised with free lifetime map updates.
the problem is i can not get updates as promised.
the seller wont even reply to me now.
tony


----------



## Okta (Jan 8, 2020)

I used an old iPad for motorhome navigation until recently. I now have Apple CarPlay which is brilliant.


----------



## in h (Jan 8, 2020)

Herman said:


> I don't update because i'm not a whiz kid, it's easier (for me) to buy a new one every couple of year


Updating takes about 10 minutes the first time, less when you've got the hang of it. Far easier than going through the hassle of ordering a new one, unpacking it and chucking away the packaging. 
Comprehensive map update instructions on the Facebook Group. And it is worth updating the maps twice a year.
However, if you have old old ones you don't need, I would appreciate one. 
Not to actually use, but to test firmware updates on. You can't buy old ones like that any more.


----------



## in h (Jan 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Yea as expected running spy infested windows. Is no one doing a open source update or unit which can run on linux or pure android etc.


Windows CE that isn't even connected to the internet. 
Do you expect Microsoft will be going though rubbish tips to extract the data in a decade's time?


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Yea as expected running spy infested windows. Is no one doing a open source update or unit which can run on linux or pure android etc.


My sat Nav is Android Trev, Aguri


----------



## in h (Jan 9, 2020)

tony said:


> i got a " navpal " with igo maps 2 year ago. it was advertised with free lifetime map updates.
> the problem is i can not get updates as promised.
> the seller wont even reply to me now.
> tony


The updates from the Facebook group will almost certainly work.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 22, 2020)

I have 3 Tom Toms and think them great never had any other make so can't compare but  never had a problem getting anywhere with Tom, bought all mine from John Lewis over the years. Never undersold,


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 22, 2020)

I do not see the need for the dimensions of my van being input to a sat nav I just use common sense, if a road looks iffy or a bridge too low I just ignore the sat nav at that time and avoid the presumed hazard. My latest Tom Tom is  5 years old and has lifetime updates on mapping I just  connect it to my Computer and let it update. Easy peazy , I love being able to add my personal P O I s. Jane is the  guiding voice in my sat nav and we have travelled far and wide together  for many years, she never gets annoyed  or argues with me if I deviate from the route she has prepared for me she just re computes the route again and then does not speak again till the next instruction. I think my wife is a bit jealous of her because I often thank her and say nice things to her, I treat my wife the same of course but no woman likes to know there is another woman in her man's life do they, strange people woman arn, t they hee hee.


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> Jane is the  guiding voice in my sat nav and we have travelled far and wide together  for many years, she never gets annoyed  or argues with me if I deviate from the route she has prepared for me she just re computes the route again and then does not speak again till the next instruction.



You definitely have a better 'way with the ladies' than me, often times when I decide to go a different way than Jane wants me to go she keeps nagging to "Turn around where possible".


----------



## R0B (Jan 22, 2020)

My TomTom used to drive me nuts. If I knew a better way and ignored her she would throw a major strop - ‘You’re an absolute swine - mother was right about you!’

Then I changed the voice to Sean Connery - end of conflict, I would ALWAYS go exactly where he said.


----------



## in h (Jan 24, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> I do not see the need for the dimensions of my van being input to a sat nav I just use common sense, if a road looks iffy or a bridge too low I just ignore the sat nav at that time and avoid the presumed hazard.


A satnav that plans the best route after taking those factors into account is a vastly better idea.


----------

